# 2015 LT strange engine/transmission problem



## Drape28 (Sep 3, 2017)

I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze and it has 40,000 miles on it. I noticed that my engine/or transmission runs rough and has a humming/vibration with slight drop in rpm, when at 2000 rpm. And it's not all the time, it's at a certain point. Say I'm driving 60 mph and have to slow down a tad. Say my speed drops to about 50 mph and I start to accelerate again. When I accelerate the rpms will hit 2000 and drop 1 line and that's when the vibration and humming begins. You can tell its having a rough shifting issue. As soon as it gets back over the 2000 rpm line the noise and vibration goes away. I took it to the dealer once already and they said it was shifting fine (of course) but it's really not. Having them tell you there's nothing wrong when there is something wrong is so annoying. I've posted a link to a video I took of the issue. The noise/vibration/slight rpm drop happens at 0:29 seconds into the video.please notice the rpm drop at the 0:29 second mark and rough acceleration til back at 2k rpm. Please help me! I love this car and I need this fixed! The video shows the exact problem. Turn volume up to really hear that humming!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=leLpsRlDpfs


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

The clutch packs in the trans have a problem in some cars, Check and or change trans fluid first.


----------



## Drape28 (Sep 3, 2017)

I forgot to mention its an automatic transmission..if that makes a difference.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

an automatic has clutch packs ,I was referring to an automatic


----------



## Drape28 (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok, well I'm going to schedule another appt with the dealer and drive along with the trans expert to duplicate it for him. Hopefully they can let me borrow one of their rental cars for a coupe days( I hope) because this is my only way of transportation.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like normal behavior in the video. Little rev blip you see is the torque converter locking itself again.

The vibration may just be the engine lugging...they like to keep revs low, and a 4-cylinder can be a bit gruff at high load at low RPM.

Lock it in M4 or M5 at a similar RPM and stick your foot in the throttle. Do you get the same feeling from the motor?


----------



## Drape28 (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm not sure what you guys mean when saying try it in M? Like I see the m by the shifter but I have no idea how it works and I don't want to mess anything up lol. If it's normal than great, but it's still under warranty so if there is an internal issue id like to get it fixed while it's still free







but again in not sure how the whole M thing works...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Drape28 said:


> I'm not sure what you guys mean when saying try it in M?


With the shiftier in "drive", pull the shiftier to the left. You'll be in manual mode. Move the shiftier forward or back to change gears. If you look at the DIC just to the left of the odometer, you'll see a "M" with a number. That tells you you're in manual mode and what gear you're in.


----------



## J_Cruze (Sep 4, 2017)

I hope that Drape28 figures out how to use the Manual feature on the Automatic, because I am curious to find out how this all plays out.


----------



## Drape28 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah my engine/transmission has been getting worse all week long, the longer I drive it the louder and rougher it gets..has a humming vibration when it shifts now..It's at the dealership right now..hopefully they find out what's up today. There's only 40k on the car how could it already be having these problems


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Drape28 said:


> Yeah my engine/transmission has been getting worse all week long, the longer I drive it the louder and rougher it gets..has a humming vibration when it shifts now..It's at the dealership right now..hopefully they find out what's up today. There's only 40k on the car how could it already be having these problems


Right but you never cared to respond to specific suggestions and questions posed to you. I'm sure they won't find anything


----------



## Drape28 (Sep 3, 2017)

No I told them and he was going to charge me 60$ to have the transmission guy ride with. I explained to them the exact sichuation and they said they checked literally everything and plugged it into the computer and nothing came up saying that it was running wrong. At this point I'm going to have to goto the other Chevy dealership to get a second opinion...


----------



## Jespersenemj (Dec 17, 2015)

I have a 2015 Cruze LTZ and already had to have the torque converter replaced as well as the fuel injector (or something of that nature). My car wasn't picking up speed to the point where I couldn't get out of my own way. The engine/transmission kicked when I changed gears from drive to reverse. My car is an automatic and I just hit 10K miles.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> With the shiftier in "drive", pull the shiftier to the left. You'll be in manual mode. Move the shiftier forward or back to change gears. If you look at the DIC just to the left of the odometer, you'll see a "M" with a number. That tells you you're in manual mode and what gear you're in.


Then try the _*SHIFTER*_ hmy:


----------



## Itisowen2678 (Nov 8, 2019)

Drape28 said:


> No I told them and he was going to charge me 60$ to have the transmission guy ride with. I explained to them the exact sichuation and they said they checked literally everything and plugged it into the computer and nothing came up saying that it was running wrong. At this point I'm going to have to goto the other Chevy dealership to get a second opinion...


So what ended up happening I have same car same model same miles same issue stressing about it getting worse


Drape28 said:


> Yeah my engine/transmission has been getting worse all week long, the longer I drive it the louder and rougher it gets..has a humming vibration when it shifts now..It's at the dealership right now..hopefully they find out what's up today. There's only 40k on the car how could it already be having these problems


I'm having the same issues with the same model and Miles !!! Stressed out about it what did you do!


----------

